# NREMT Recert CE/Refresh (Los Angeles Area)



## msoda (May 19, 2011)

Long story short, I was certified nationally and state in late 09. I've worked another job since then, but not as an EMT, mostly because I wasn't able to get an ADL until just the other day and my job paid well. I have a bit over a year to recert NREMT and don't want to end up on panic-mode. 

I was wondering about the EXACT specifics of NREMT recertification. Yes I've read the NREMT website (http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/reg_basic_history.asp#Inactive_Status; http://nremt.org/nremt/downloads/EMT.Basic.pdf) and spent some time reading other threads, but all I can find are online courses (which I took last year, and only cover a bit of refresher and CE). I'm in the Los Angeles area -- I'd be willing to travel south or north to Ventura County -- and was trying to find some specific courses and classes (offline/non-distributive education) that would meet my NREMT CE/Refresh requirements. Also, I don't plan on taking college courses either. Thank you.


----------



## feldy (May 20, 2011)

check local agencies/ fire deptartments/ hospitals to see if they offer to non-employees. I am in the middle of recert also and it can be hard to find stuff. Also maybe give your State Office of EMS a call and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (May 20, 2011)

Loma Linda University - I know it says 2008, but just call the listed number. They have one every year around that time.

Daniel Freeman


Or you could always just re-certify by exam. It's cheaper, quicker, and less of a hassle.


----------



## msoda (May 22, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Loma Linda University - I know it says 2008, but just call the listed number. They have one every year around that time.
> 
> Daniel Freeman
> 
> ...



This is just for EMT-B, not P

And I heard the NREMT recert by test is a one-time shot. I'm pretty confident I'd pass, but that's cutting it too close. 

Anyways, I found this for anyone that is looking for offline CE: http://www.ciemt.com/recert.asp

I've still yet to call them, but the CE page says _ "The student may attend as many 6 hour lectures as needed to satisfy the 24 hours (or more for NREMT) of continuing education required."_


----------

